# Effects of Underfeeding



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

Just in case anyone thinks underfeeding their fish for the sake of water quality is a good idea. Most fish problems regularly posted on this forum could easily be for this reason.
In my opinion it is far better to overfeed and perform maintenance to control the toxins and waste produced than to starve the fish.


Quote:
Vitamin A – Eye problems, loss of appetite, impaired growth, intramuscle and fin-base haemorrhage (internal bleeding), anaemia, dropsy, weakened gills.
Vitamin B (complex) – Loss of appetite, poor growth, fragile blood vessels, poor growth, anaemia, muscular wasting, convulsions, loss of equilibrium, cloudy eyes, poor vision, over-pigmentation, gasping and flaring of gill covers.
Vitamin C – Loss of appetite, over-pigmentation, eye haemorrhage, deformed cartilage and spine (commonly seen as a zig-zag shape from the dorsal to tail-fin – a 'kink' in the tail), intramuscular haemorrhage, anaemia, fragile blood vessels.
Vitamin D – Poor growth.
Vitamin E – Muscular wasting and poor growth.
Biotin – Loss of appetite, poor growth, muscular wasting, convulsions, intestinal lesions and convulsions.
Choline – Poor growth, poor food conversion, fat collection in liver, kidney and liver haemorrhage.
Folic Acid – Poor growth, lethargy, fragile fins, over-pigmentation and anaemia.
Inositol – Poor growth, distended stomach (dropsy – collection of fluid in the body cavity), skin lesions and increased stomach emptying time.
Niacin – Loss of appetite, rectal lesion, muscle spasm, skin haemorrhage, skin lesion and anaemia.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Being underfed don't always cause these problems. Most of the time its the quality of the food they are given. Over fed can cause problems also. Most fish in the wild don't get overfed infact they can go for days without food and still be fine.

I personally don't want over weight fat fish that is prone to constipation and other problems. As long as they get good quality food and a variety they will remain healthy and happy.
Oh by the way I only feed every other day unless its fry.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

This is why I use nls and formula as my base foods. If that's all fish get they'll be fine.


----------



## Moontanman (May 31, 2009)

I too have to disagree with the OP, feeding less but better food and cooler water (even in tropicals) will extend fish life considerably, I've had schools of Cardinals fed mostly live daphnia and kept in 68 to 72 degree water live for 6 years + they displayed intense beautiful colors and were just as active as fish kept in the higher end of the range 78 degrees + I keep all my fish in the low 70's, native fish and tropicals.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The only reason lower temps keep fish alive longer is it slows the metabolism.Ive kept bettas in 84-86 degrees and they live a healthy life,up to six or seven years.Its a combo of factors you have to play with.They eat atison betta pro,NLS grow live BBS,live bugs,and frozen(and live)bloodworms.If you overfeed,they will become constipated and sluggish,and if underfed though they will have some issues,they can go for weeks without any adverse affects.Not saying to starve the fish,but some fish can and will eat until they explode,especially young fish.


----------

